
What Gives You an Edge as an Entrepreneur? - mkiisa
What skills, knowledge, or combination of skills have been most valuable in your career? How have you gained an edge over your competition?
As a 22-year-old starting out career in tech, I would appreciate if you could give some advice.
Thanks!
======
verdverm
Grit and endless learning, especially learning non-technical aspects as a
technical founder.

